# Another attempt.



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

Built the truck for another contest and wanted something to sit it on. Havent tried using the roots for plants tip yet. That will be on the next one. 


















I'm having just as much fun with the bases as the diecast. Now if I could just learn to build clear covers...


----------



## 98whitelightnin (Aug 15, 2009)

Thats really cool, nice custom and dio!


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

I buy my display cases at Hobby Lobby,they have several sizes and are good prices.


----------



## ltfalcon (May 13, 2003)

I a country boy and I'm diggin this one Bob!!

Great Job!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

